# Just shared info..not B.S.---Central Indiana



## fanger (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm here to share info period...the drama here is ridiculous! Found 8 greys and yellows that must have come up during the recent warm up...tops all dry but starting in the Indy area....lots of rain here....hoping the coming days produce...all were found in areas with direct sunlight..along the tree line...interior areas still cool and little growth!

Fanger


----------



## ninebarrowdown (Apr 22, 2016)

I agree. I come on here to find information of where they're coming up at. So far all I ever see is drama and totally unrelated information being passed on. I'm hoping to find some down in Jennings County around North Vernon this weekend. Will keep this thread updated to share any findings.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Let me know how you do in Jenning Co. That is where my land is and it has not been good.


----------



## ninebarrowdown (Apr 22, 2016)

no luck in Jennings County man I'll be in Fayette County today


----------



## fanger (Jan 14, 2013)

Out tonight in Boone County. found 9 which was a disappointment but the largest was as tall all my Coke can. no rhyme or reason...very spread out.. Hoping this rain tonight will get em poppin!!


----------



## ninebarrowdown (Apr 22, 2016)

Doing very well in Franklin County this weekend and Fayette ounty as well. Decatur County is hit and miss.


----------

